# Vor dem Posten im GIGABYTE Supportforum bitte lesen! Nur Threadersteller und der Gigabyte-Support können Beiträge in diesem Unterforum verfassen



## der8auer (17. Februar 2014)

Das GIGABYTE Mainboard Support Forum bietet euch die Möglichkeit bei Problemen direkt und unkompliziert Kontakt mit dem Hersteller aufzunehmen. 

Um dieses Unterforum so übersichtlich wie möglich zu halten soll der Support nach Möglichkeit nur vom GIGABYTE-Staff übernommen werden. Mutmaßungen über mögliche Problemursachen, Spekulationen und Offtopic sind unerwünscht.

*Anmerkung der Administration: Das Erstellen von Beiträgen ist in diesem Unterforum auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch von Gigabyte nur noch dem Ersteller eines Threads sowie dem Support-Account von Gigabyte möglich.*


Wenn ihr euch von Foren-Usern helfen lassen wollt nutzt bitte die passenden Sektionen wie z.B.:

*Unterforen:*
Mainboards und Arbeitsspeicher

Komplette Rechner: Praxisprobleme


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. März 2014)

*AW: Vor dem Posten im GIGABYTE Supportforum bitte lesen!*

Vielen Dank


----------

